# Jamming buddies?



## CRISPR (Jan 19, 2018)

Looking for some peeps to jam with. I'm down for anything. Been a guitarist for a while now and I play pretty much whatever. Not 100% on music theory but I know my way around the fretboard -- although, I am currently integrating theory into what I've learned over the years so I'm getting there lol. Could be digital or local in-person jamming, lmk!


----------



## bostjan (Jan 19, 2018)

Are you set up on any sites for that sort of thing, or do you just use dropbox or something like that to share files? I'm pretty naive to this whole thing, which is why I ask.


----------



## CRISPR (Jan 19, 2018)

Yea me too! I have no idea what I’m doing. I have some stuff on SoundCloud but it’s not guitar related. I have a lot to learn haha


----------



## bostjan (Jan 19, 2018)

I assume you have a DAW. I know there are a couple of sites out there for online music collab's. I signed up for one years ago and got one invite about six months after I signed up, and by then, I had no free time to do anything about it. I'd have to look into figuring something out and get back to you.

You're in Maine? Are you in the southestern part, where people live, or the northwestern part, where you're more likely to run into a timeless cosmic entity than another human being?


----------



## inaudio (Jan 19, 2018)

There's a collaboration service that integrates somehow automagically with most major DAWs called Splice. I think that it's mostly used by people who make electronic music but I don't see why you couldn't use it with people that you know to collaborate on whatever you like. Might be worth checking out!


----------



## odibrom (Jan 19, 2018)

A few years ago (5+) I had an online jam through REAPER, there was some sort of (native?) plugin that allowed to jam over the net in real time and record each jammer in a different track, however, I can't remember how to do that... I'll check that Splice thing though, thanks!


----------



## CRISPR (Jan 20, 2018)

bostjan said:


> I assume you have a DAW. I know there are a couple of sites out there for online music collab's. I signed up for one years ago and got one invite about six months after I signed up, and by then, I had no free time to do anything about it. I'd have to look into figuring something out and get back to you.
> 
> You're in Maine? Are you in the southestern part, where people live, or the northwestern part, where you're more likely to run into a timeless cosmic entity than another human being?


The latter haha. I use logic for daw and mostly logic stock plugins + GR5.


----------



## inaudio (Jan 20, 2018)

CRISPR said:


> The latter haha. I use logic for daw and mostly logic stock plugins + GR5.


I use Logic as well and I've been curious to try out Splice. Want to try working on something to see how it works?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm signed up over at Splice, user name "bostjan64" hit me with a message if you're on.


----------

